# Secret's Potty Training



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As most of you know, Secret came to live with me at the end of September, 2010. Except for my bedroom, my house is completely tile floors.

We have a doggie door that the girls go in and out of to do their potties, but I do often leave a pee pee pad down for Lacie in case she doesn't want to go out (if the weather is bad).

When Secret first arrived, she would pee and poop whereever she was in the house. Bonnie had warned me that I would need to work with Secret alot on potty training. Now when we're in Phoenix, where Jerry has carpet throughout his Condo, Secret never potties in the house and waits until I take everyone out to do their potties.

Unfortunately because of my health issues, Jerry's health issues and my work schedule, I have never gotten to work on Secret's Potty Training as much as I wanted to -- at least not with a lot of consistancy.

But -- and this is what I've found so interesting -- she now does all of her poops outside. I think she has learned to just follow Tilly and go outside. 

She, however, never seems to pee outside, but she has decided to pee on the pads and I haven't found any mistakes in the house in a couple of months.

Now -- for the most part, she has decided this on her own. I have no idea why, but it seems to be her decision. I can live with this but would really like her to start doing her pee pees outside too.

Any suggestions on encouraging this? I don't want to confuse her or to have a backwards slide on her potty progress.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, overall that is great news that she has been doing this well! Since she is doing all of her peeing on the pads now, do you think you could use a few garden stakes and stake a pee pad (or two so it's larger) in the yard to try and get her to go outside to begin with, then slowly make the pad smaller if she still needs a transition?

It will be more difficult with a dog door since they get to control when and where they go, so I'm not sure if that will work but maybe it's worth a shot. I walk out with London & Preston every time (even though our backyard is fenced, lol) to keep them focused so we're not out there all day. lol


----------

